# Pigeons fighting problem



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

I am letting my two high-flyers go around in my aviary (which was mainly for my doves and quails )And now they want a nest. They won't make up their mind, and just sitting in any one, and fighting the doves who regularly use the ones they sit in. The males are looking pretty rough at this point, but I don't want to lock them back up in a cage. The Rollers are not a problem, but the male high-flyer is large and constantly trying to have the whole aviary to himself and his mate, which is not possible.What would you suggest?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Male pigeons are basically aggressive and bully's and will take on as much real estate as they can get. If your high-flyers are aggressive and large in size, things are not going to change, he will contantly be challenging the other inmates for their nests. Also, I would not put doves with any aggressive pigeons as doves will be overpowered easily by the pigeons. Yeah, I have two rollers, and they are easy going, but not other breeds.

If your looking for an easy answer, I don't have one. Some birds will get along with others, but these pigeons need to be in a seperate aviary or large cage, or the assault will continue.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Male pigeons are basically aggressive and bully's and will take on as much real estate as they can get. If your high-flyers are aggressive and large in size, things are not going to change, he will contantly be challenging the other inmates for their nests.


 Aw, darnit. I was worried that that might be the answer. I just did not want to cage them. I have plenty of cages, but none that seem big enough. The doves hold their own for the most part; only the males are bothered. The females just move to another nest, but will the pigeons ever just settle to one? At least, if the female lays eggs in one, will the male stay with her most of the time, so he is not just constantly going everywhere?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Avalona Birdy said:


> Aw, darnit. I was worried that that might be the answer. I just did not want to cage them. I have plenty of cages, but none that seem big enough. The doves hold their own for the most part; only the males are bothered. The females just move to another nest, but will the pigeons ever just settle to one? At least, if the female lays eggs in one, will the male stay with her most of the time, so he is not just constantly going everywhere?


They should eventually find a nest, but that won't end the harrasment. Sitting on eggs will keep him occupied for a few hours a day, and he may be more inclined to calm down a little bit, but he will still have free time.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Sitting on eggs will keep him occupied for a few hours a day, and he may be more inclined to calm down a little bit, but he will still have free time.


 Good point. I put them in a cage, and then gave them a nest IN it.....I may let the female out later, maybe for a few hours each day, but let the male stay in there. I need to make sure that my doves keep laying, because that is how I keep paying for their keep in the first place. The needs of the many overrules the need of the few.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi AB, 


Maybe you can build an addition to one end of the Aviary, and put these two in that half...

After a while once they have built their Nest and all, they will likely be able to be let out to fly now and then and they will come on back in to 'their' half.

That way of course, your other gentler ones will have some peace and keep their Feathers...

I get fights here too, not often, but depending on who is a new free rover pending release...and some of these are TERRIBLE 'Bully Birds' and will fly ceaselssly to peck and shove anyone who is not down 'low'...

Esssssh! No peace for anyone with that going on, includeing me! 

I have one now like that, who has a mate, and, well, I scooped him up during a fight he was in when he was absorbed in THAT ( otherwise no way I could get close enough to him!) and put him in a cage with his mate (they met here, him getting well from a commutated Wing Fracture, her from who-knows-what illness, but she was sick and 'dim' and not flying anyway and got well after months of care, so...) 


...for the time being, these two trouble makers are in-a-cage and we all can have some Peace! - and, oddly, he seems very happy! and even lets me preen him (she will not let me TOUCH her without wing-slapping me into next week,) he is polite when I put Water or Seed Bowls in there, he just nods and stands where he is, and is nice as pie...relaxed, easy, calm, slow breathing, poised and everything...

...by golly, he seems to like it!

Go figure...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi AB,
> 
> 
> Maybe you can build an addition to one end of the Aviary, and put these two in that half...
> ...


 Well, I don't have the money or the time to build another aviary, but I hope that they can just decide to settle in a cage like yours. Maybe he will like it because no one will dispute "his" territory, and I will just let him think he is "THE BIRD".  I am afraid to let my birds out...I don't think they would come back after a couple of days......


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Some of our pigeons like to fight with each othr to. The meanest is chiwa the fantail pigeon. He bosses the others around, but we do not let him fly with the other boy pigeons unless we are there.He gets in trouble.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Coolpigeon said:


> Some of our pigeons like to fight with each othr to. The meanest is chiwa the fantail pigeon. He bosses the others around, but we do not let him fly with the other boy pigeons unless we are there.He gets in trouble.


Well, P, sounds there are some more stories in the making?!

Maybe Chiwa needs a mate???


----------



## Budhead (Feb 6, 2021)

I have a similar problem wit my IHF'ers . This one particular male basically fights every male in the Coop for their nest or space. It has become so bad that he seriously injured another pigeon in the eye that was swollen shut. It was bleeding. Luckily I saw it early.I cleaned it and dressed the would. He could not see out of his right eye. Now he can see and he is back to normal, pretty much. I put this male in time out but, he still fights after I let him out. He is fighting for this other pigeon that has two squabs and three other nest boxes. I need some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Budhead (Feb 6, 2021)

Avalona Birdy said:


> I am letting my two high-flyers go around in my aviary (which was mainly for my doves and quails )And now they want a nest. They won't make up their mind, and just sitting in any one, and fighting the doves who regularly use the ones they sit in. The males are looking pretty rough at this point, but I don't want to lock them back up in a cage. The Rollers are not a problem, but the male high-flyer is large and constantly trying to have the whole aviary to himself and his mate, which is not possible.What would you suggest?


I lost six IHF'ers recently after letting them out for the first time. I had them in the Coop for over three months(2) and one month(2). Plus, two that was born in the coop. Any suggestions on not losing anymore birds? Did I let them out too soon? I am upset over losing two young birds that were born in the Coop. Strange. I have ample space in my loft. 10 x10 x7


----------

